# C59 v. M10?



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Thinking of adding a Colnago to the stable and was gravitating towards the C59 ( I've ridden a C50 before and loved its blend of performance/ handling and relative comfort). But I noticed at the Tour some riders seem to be riding the M10 rather than, what I assumed was Colnago's premier race bike - the C59. Horses for courses?
Comments? advice ? Insights please.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I am probably not capable of differentiating the ride qualities between the two frames, but make my decision based solely on the "made in Italy" thing and I loath monocoque frames - just don't float my boat, especially since they're made in Asia - nothing wrong with Asian-made bikes, but if Iam dropping big coin for a Colnago it has to be a lugged Frame (i know my CT1 isn't lugged) and 100% made in Italy. Just personal preference. This also goes for components. Bottom line is I like traditional looking Italian frames. The M10 looks similar to all the other plastic, Asian-made frames on the market.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

migdriver said:


> Thinking of adding a Colnago to the stable and was gravitating towards the C59 ( I've ridden a C50 before and loved its blend of performance/ handling and relative comfort). But I noticed at the Tour some riders seem to be riding the M10 rather than, what I assumed was Colnago's premier race bike - the C59. Horses for courses?
> Comments? advice ? Insights please.


Hey Migdriver, I bought a C59 about a year ago. Before buying, I test rode the C59 and the M10 extensively on 5+ hour rides. In short, in my opinion, the M10 is a better pure climbing bike and holds a line better on the descents (it is substantially stiffer in terms of overall feel). However, also in my opinion, the C59 has a far superior ride quality and truly delivers the ability to ride "all day" on varied terrain. The C59 has also proven an amazing climbing bike and it handles like an absolute dream. In the end, like all bikes, it comes down to some personal preferences and if you do care about the intangibles that come with having a C59 made in Italy by artisans in Ernesto's basement, then the choice becomes self-evident. I would highly recommend test riding them hard if you can and seeing for yourself. Happy decision making! Colorider


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

It comes down to what kind of riding you do...

Team Europcar is evenly split between the C59 and M10.

I thought nothing could top my CX1... but my new C59 just makes the CX1 a dust collector now.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

colorider7 said:


> made in Italy by artisans in Ernesto's basement.


I have a C59, loved my C50 and regretted selling it. I have no information on the M10, but after I hear that Ernesto has a dungeon of little Italian fellows locked up making bikes how could you choose anything other than a C59! There aren't many other manufacturers willing to go to these extremes to make a bike, I bet Mike Sinyard at Specialized hasn't a single minion in his basement.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@idris, 

How would you compare the C59 to your C50? 
Any particular aptitude that the C50 possess while the C59 doesn't?

Cheers


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Interested on idris' answer too opcorn:


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Maverick said:


> @idris,
> 
> How would you compare the C59 to your C50?
> Any particular aptitude that the C50 possess while the C59 doesn't?
> ...


It's hard to compare the two without spouting so much marketing BS (vertically compliant and laterally stiff or some other marketing bollocks). I love Colnago as a brand, always have since a kid, and suspect that I have a 'mix-and-match' memory regarding my C50. Not having ridden the two back to back I'm not sure I could offer much meaningful comparisons, given the sickness some on here have I'm sure someone has a C50 and C59 (and a C40, Master, Olympic, Carbonissimo, M10....) and can compare the two.

The C50 in my mind seemed to be a more comfortable bike, but that could be attributed to the steel spokes of the Eurus on the C50 versus the aluminium spokes of the Ksyriums on the C59. I seemed to descend more confidently on the C50, if I could be bothered to look up the geometry I would suspect the wheel base is slightly longer in the C50.

The only thing I will say with confidence is that the paint schemes were light years better back even in 2004. I had a fairly simple paint job, PR10, the old Navigators team paint and it had faded blue airbrushing but a beautiful frame. My C59 is just stencilled, kind of dull:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/c59-gdcv-297186.html

Sorry, I can't be of help but if I could have found a NOS C50 in my size at a decent price I would have got that in preference to a C59. R & A had one but the cost was more than I paid at Maestro for the C59 (which included headset and seatpost).


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@idris, 

Thanks for the insight. 
Well yes, Maestro's price is unbeatable, but if you (like me) simply need a C50 strictly in traditional geo at the smallest size available, you'll have no other options than to get it from R&A (stock dependant of course)

Bought my C50 STSL from R&A a year ago, fits me perfect.


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks all for the insights! I have a bias towards the C59 as it has everything "Colnago" going for it but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing the boat with the M10 by being blinded by the classic qualities of the C59 - if that makes sense. I guess in the end , since I have a Look 695 ( which I love) with all it's integrated whiz-bang technology, the attraction of a Colnago is great performance plus a touch of Italian tradition. My guess, from what I'm reading, is the M10 experience, though great, could be replicated by several other bikes out there whereas the C59 seems to be a unique blend.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Maverick said:


> @idris,
> 
> Thanks for the insight.
> Well yes, Maestro's price is unbeatable, but if you (like me) simply need a C50 strictly in traditional geo at the smallest size available, you'll have no other options than to get it from R&A (stock dependant of course)
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply you were ripped off or anything, life is way too short to ride a bike that sucks (and yours certainly does not suck) and if you really needed the C50, and I know you did, then good for you. I was really torn, R and A had a C50 in ST02 in my size but it sold a few days later so that made the decision a wee bit easier!
R and A currently have the EPS in GEO paint that I have a major jones for, but they are $5,500 and I have a Mercian on order.


----------



## sante pollastri (Dec 2, 2012)

m1o or c59?
EPS!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

OP, if you have not decided yet, my vote is with the C59. Colorider and I bought our 
C59 at about the same time (IIRC). All the comments that he made about the C59 ride quality are true. I own a Bianchi Infinito, which is supposed to be a comfort bike, and yet the C59 is far more comfortable on the long haul than the Infinito.

good luck.


----------



## hrider614 (Jul 31, 2013)

migdriver said:


> Thanks all for the insights! I have a bias towards the C59 as it has everything "Colnago" going for it but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing the boat with the M10 by being blinded by the classic qualities of the C59 - if that makes sense. I guess in the end , since I have a Look 695 ( which I love) with all it's integrated whiz-bang technology, the attraction of a Colnago is great performance plus a touch of Italian tradition. My guess, from what I'm reading, is the M10 experience, though great, could be replicated by several other bikes out there whereas the C59 seems to be a unique blend.


Well, I realize i'm a bit late to this party...but the thread is of recent interest to me so here are my thoughts. I don't think there is any question that a C59 is truly something special and probably shouldn't even be compared with monocoque frames. It has everything you would want in a bike, its the top of the mountain, the pile of gold at the end of the cycling rainbow...its just stupid expensive for any recreational rider like myself. Heck, the M10 is way more bike than i ever need. Anyway, after a few bad experiences with BMC I am in the market for a new ride and the localist of LBS's in my town just happens to be a long time Colnago dealer. I always thought they were out of my price range (newsflash...they are) but the owner was looking to move a 2012 M10 frame that has been on his wall for some time...so I was willing to listen. He had a CX-1 and a new M10 built up already so i took both for a spin. For me the CX-1 felt similar to a lot of bikes I have ridden...very good but really nothing memorable for me. The M10 he had ready was one size small but it was built up so off i went on that. I pretty much knew within 10 minutes that would be my next bike. After 30 minutes of chilly riding on a partly slushy day I convinced myself that i needed one of these immediately. Thankfully he did not have any C59's built or i would probably be a very poor recreational rider right now. I'm currently awaiting the assembly of my new M10. I'm not really bothered by the fact this bike is manufactured in Taiwan. It instantly felt and rode like no other machine i have even been on....and I have owned a few very nice bikes and have test rode a ton of great bikes the last few months. I cannot wait to see what it (and me) is capabel of.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

bottecchia_eja said:


> OP, if you have not decided yet, my vote is with the C59. Colorider and I bought our
> C59 at about the same time (IIRC). All the comments that he made about the C59 ride quality are true. I own a Bianchi Infinito, which is supposed to be a comfort bike, and yet the C59 is far more comfortable on the long haul than the Infinito.
> 
> good luck.


I've been riding c-59 since June with c-24 wheels and ultegra 6800. It's a dream bike. Rides very comfortably and climbs like a dream. Some of this is due to the c-24 wheels which was a switch from the orginal mavic's I mistakenly outfitted the bike with, but overall a phenomenal bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You don't go to a Chinese restaurant for lasagna. Get the C59. Or a Master.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> You don't go to a Chinese restaurant for lasagna. Get the C59. Or a Master.


Good point, The c-59 & Master are Colnago. Once you start looking at their monocoque taiwan frames you might as well broaden your scope and look elsewhere


----------

